# Battery drain: Tasker vs BT on



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Before I go and spend the $6+ on Tasker. What will cause more battery drain, having BT always on (even when not connected) or setting up a tasker profile so that when my phone is charging BT turns on?

I only use BT in my car and my phone is always plugged in in my car.

With CM7 there was this option already built in to the power control widget that enabled and disabled BT when charging.  I can't seem to find this option with ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Tasker is well worth the money if you have the time and OCD to set it up. It's great for anyone and everyone. Not to mention $6 is about as much as a latte or two energy drinks so you're not going to break the bank, not to mention the time and effort into this app the guy deserves it.

However if you're simply looking for a BT on/off app I would do it manually, but if you're looking for complete and utter control of your phone and when and where it does things this app is what you're looking for.


----------



## jedwardmiller (Oct 30, 2011)

Bluetooth on Call

This is the app I use. Very simple and easy to set up. If all you are looking for is BT control, I would go with this.


----------

